# New chute



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Dropped my HSS 1332 off at the dealer last week. I complained about the speed issue and the chute clogging. I got a call from the dealer today told me they installed the transmission reservoir and got approval for the new chute, should be in about a week.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

New chute?

Are they just replacing it with the same parts?

Or is there a new, redesigned chute that doesn't clog as easily?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

There is a new design, supposed to be out in October.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...oncerns-official-update-honda-parts-info.html


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Awesome!

So I'm in Ontario, Canada. I bought my HSS1332ACTD from a dealer 2 years ago. 

How long is the factory warranty? 

My auger drive lever doesn't stay locked, I read that's a recall just haven't bothered. 

My tranny performs perfectly, even when I do a lot of back and forth, no speed issues. 

My chute clogged badly twice, until I learned how to prevent it from clogging. 

Do I just call up the dealer and tell them I want the recalls all performed?? No charge?!

Thx

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

btm said:


> How long is the factory warranty?


 Three years.



btm said:


> My auger drive lever doesn't stay locked, I read that's a recall just haven't bothered.


Get it done along with the chute!



btm said:


> Do I just call up the dealer and tell them I want the recalls all performed?? No charge?!


That's the word... But not recalls... Service Bulletins.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

When did Honda fix the transmissions?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

northeast said:


> When did Honda fix the transmissions?


Here is the Honda service bulletin on the slow speed issue: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...d-slowing.html 

The affected S/N range is listed for each HSS model. S/Ns above the range shown have the baffled transmission.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

tabora said:


> Here is the Honda service bulletin on the slow speed issue: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...d-slowing.html
> 
> The affected S/N range is listed for each HSS model. S/Ns above the range shown have the baffled transmission.


Thanks.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Got HSS1332 snowblower back from dealer today new chute installed, and the reservoir installed for transmission speed issues. Hopefully this will solve the clogging problem.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dadnjesse said:


> Got HSS1332 snowblower back from dealer today new chute installed, and the reservoir installed for transmission speed issues. Hopefully this will solve the clogging problem.


I just dropped my HSS1332ATD off this morning for both of the Service Bulletins as well. Hope mine goes as quickly as yours did. The dealer (in Scarborough, Maine) said that I am the first clogging report they've ever had. I checked all the HSSs in the showroom (20+) and none of them had the modified chute, either.


----------

